# Smoked marijuana. One month later got DP/DR ? Help ?!?



## Fixxx Me (Jan 24, 2012)

I made this account just to ask this question. So I would greatly appreciate as much help and answers as possible. Thank you!

Hey DPsefhelp, I could REALLY use some advice or tips. So for about a year I smoked weed constantly and eventually quit for about a year aswell. At the beginning of November I smoked for the first time and literally tripped out badly. I'm talking increased heart rate, dizziness, feeling like I was in a dream and things werent real, shaking etc. So that night I finally got to sleep and woke up and felt abit better and 2-3 days later everything was gone and back to normal.

Buttt! Less than a month later and without smoking ANY weed what so ever since then my symptoms from that night with weed suddenly came back for no reason. Its been about two months and the physical signs are gone but my mental ones are still there. Mainly depresonalization and derealization.

Basically not feeling normal and that your constantly in a dream, not nice. What I want to ask is if anyone else has gotten this a month later after smoking weed and if this is normal to happen so late after it, or could it be from something else or is it something else? If so did it stay around for long, do you think it was from the weed, and what can I do to get back to normal. Since I havent smoked in over three months month and still have those two feelings.

Thank you for any help you can give me!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes people have gotten days weeks months after smoking. You want to get better, stop smoking, get some info on dbt, act, or mindfulness and acceptance and mayebe some good healthy sober support people


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Fixxx Me said:


> I made this account just to ask this question. So I would greatly appreciate as much help and answers as possible. Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give me!


From reading this forum I can say that your experience seems to be fairly common....that of having a bad time on cannabis and returning to normalcy, only to have have symptoms of dp/dr emerge in the following days or weeks. Panic/Fear during cannabis seems to be able to cause these delayed reactions. Maybe it is due to some kind of fatigue occurring in the fear network (hormonal and/or endocrine systems). But the Big FEAR definitely seems to be able to result in delayed symptoms. Fear is supposed to be assigned to external sensory stimulus. When it happens internally due to psychoactive drugs, strange things can and do happen. Don't be surprised if you start seeing a lot of floaters in your vision. I believe this is also part of the neurological trauma/anxiety syndrome.


----------



## saken (Nov 2, 2011)

Mmm had a SEVERE badtrip last may on weed, dont think it was laced because none else got this from it but anyway i did. actually went to the hospital because we didnt know what happend. I was shaking, feeling unreal, slow motion vision, feelings of dying (hardcore feelings), sensations of fainting, i think i actually fainted for like 1-2 seconds.. well it was a period of intense terror.

I thought I got a heatstroke during my high at first so i started obessing about internal injury but now im finally getting the fact that it was just an extremly severe panic attack on weed and a in general tired mind and body.

the first days after this i just had like a really heavy head sensation and dizzyness, with ocational panic attacks, I started feeling really DP/DRed like 1½ month after when i got home from my stay abroad (i was gone for 6 months) god damn, it hit me hard with panic attacks and DR, floaters and dizzyness.

so, yeah, seems possible it can get you a bit of time after the "incident".

mm about the fear, i feel fear from every single bodily sensation i get and i mean everyone. dont get it, its like my feelings are playing dictator on my rational mind. fuck this , but im better now.. now i just feel sad and lonely. fucking anxiety..


----------



## Fixxx Me (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies I appreciate it!

*@kate* - I'm glad to hear people are like me and have gotten it many weeks or up to a month after. I have quit smoking weed since then and will NEVER be doing it again. To get better I'm currently seeing a counsellor and working on CBT. I'm also eating healthy, vitamins & supplements, jogging, and mediating. After I find out everything I need to know about it I also plan on leaving this forum just to see if it helps distract my mind from it. Anything else I'm missing here?

*@forest* - I haven't read too much of the forum so I'm glad to hear from you that many people have gotten it later on and is quite common. I guess it is just a delayed reaction. I'm just having a hard time accepting it and saying to myself "You got DP/DR from smoking weed its nothing else." Also I don't have any floaters in my eye sight which I hear is a common thing. Does everyone with DP/DR get eye floaters or static snow?

*@saken* - I had the same thing happen. I thought mine was laced and wanted to go to the hospital, but since everyone else was fine it couldn't have been the weed, just me. So did your symptoms go away a few days after smoking and then after a month and a half your DP/DR came back? I'm sorry to hear your sad and lonely. I am as well. But are you recovered now or close? Is it gone and what did you do to get better and how long?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

what was going on in your life when you got the DR? anything stressful?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Fixx looks like you've made a great start in the right direction! Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

This is like the EXACT same thing that happened to me....except it was with spice instead of marijuana but its called "synthetic marijuana"....Anyways so ya i had a bad trip or whatever you wanna call it and things went back to normal for a month and then one day i woke up and started panicking for no reason and all hell broke loose....so what i wanna know Fixx, did you wake up in a panic or were u just doing something a month later and it all came back? Cause i woke up and it seemed to have come back


----------



## Fixxx Me (Jan 24, 2012)

@theoneandonly - I had started college in September so it was a stressful time in my life. But I didn't think it was THAT bad, I was extremely happy and loving it. But I guess below the surface yes I was abit stressed and anxious during that month when I smoked. So that could have brought it on even a few weeks after

@kate - Thank you! I feel like it is the right direction aswell and cant wait to start the road to recovery and be COMPLETELY free of this

@dpsucksbig - I'm glad to hear you have a very similar experience to mine. Makes me feel like it is just all drug induced and will get better with time. Mine was also about a month later and I had also had a bad trip on Spice aswell like you about a yeara ago but my DP/DR never came back after that until I smoked weed. I cant believe how stupid I am for trying a drug again after that. As for your question my panic came when I was eating dinner at the table with my family, nothing unusual at all. I cant clearly remember the moment when it happened too. I don't think it makes a difference when it happens, im sure yours coming back after waking up is completely normal like mine was.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Does it seem like you're in a movie Fixx? Can you explain your DP symptoms more?


----------



## Fixxx Me (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes it definitely feels like im in a movie or dream all the time. The rest of my symptoms I can remember include:

Feeling depressed/down/mood swings
Not enjoying anything
Not experiencing life 
Memory problems
Time blur
Hypocondria/feeling like im bi-polar/going insane etc.
Racing thoughts
Crazy thinking or philosopical thoughts 
Thoughts of suicide
Dry eyes
Things dont feel real 
Under a veil
Hazzy/foggy vision (although no eye floaters or static)
Constant deja vu
I'm the only one in the world/universe and everyone else is a projection of my imgination
Everyone seems robotic or emotionless 
Dont feel the same towards loved ones

etc.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

@Fixxme
You might wish to google "Wounds that time won't heal". It will direct you to an article on the latest thinking about depression, anxiety, and symptoms of temporal lobe seizure.
No man is completely worthless....he can always serve as a bad example. And so, I may serve as something of a worse case scenario. My cannabis intoxication started with a strange sensation in my stomache. A warm funky/smoky flushing rose up from my stomache to my head. (many years later, I would realize this was the "Epigastric aura of temporal lobe seizure")I got the big FEAR, and My vision went into a slide show, and it was like I was pulsing in and out of consciousness. Three minutes after the stomache sensation, I started having epileptic discharges from my left (dominant) temporal lobe. They came every 3 or 4 seconds for 2 minutes.
And, I was totally dp'd and had dr after this seizure. I mention this stuff because the article I refer you to suggests that it is all related. It is all a matter of severity.
Deja Vu is a common aura of temporal lobe seizure. You don't have to fall down and bite you tongue to have a seizure. Deja Vu can be a simple absence seizure with no alteration of consciousness. In the links section, there is an article "Advances in Psychiatry" which states the most promising treatment for DP is lamatrogine (lamictal) and an SSRI.
That is an antiepileptic drug and an antidepressant. You might want to google focal temporal lobe seizure so you are familiar with the concept. NOt trying to feed the hypochondria.
I don't believe I deserve the diagnosis of epileptic and you probably don't either. But, depression and anxiety makes you vulnerable to TLE symptoms, and many cannabis "bad trips" share a lot of common features with TLE seizure.
Regards,
Bill in Forest


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

So forest, you think we have temporal lobe epilepsy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Fixx, can you explain to me why it feels like you're in a movie? I just wanna know cause i wanna see if its the same as what i have. -thanks


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Fixxx Me said:


> I made this account just to ask this question. So I would greatly appreciate as much help and answers as possible. Thank you!
> 
> Hey DPsefhelp, I could REALLY use some advice or tips. So for about a year I smoked weed constantly and eventually quit for about a year aswell. At the beginning of November I smoked for the first time and literally tripped out badly. I'm talking increased heart rate, dizziness, feeling like I was in a dream and things werent real, shaking etc. So that night I finally got to sleep and woke up and felt abit better and 2-3 days later everything was gone and back to normal.
> 
> ...


I find that strange. It's weird that, while you weren't smoking anything, the symptoms of DP suddenly come into action.

Maybe you might be missing the fact that something else in your life might have been the main trigger of your Depersonalization rather than marijuana withdrawal?
Think real hard about this. Has there been any sudden, important changes in your life during that period? Any traumatic event?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Fixxx Me said:


> @theoneandonly - I had started college in September so it was a stressful time in my life. But I didn't think it was THAT bad, I was extremely happy and loving it. But I guess below the surface yes I was abit stressed and anxious during that month when I smoked. So that could have brought it on even a few weeks after


no surprise, that's around the same time I got my DR, and it wasn't even from smoking


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

This is what happened me, smoked for few months stopped, 1 month later woke up totally fuked up and felt like this ever since and doesn't look like I'll ever be normal again. Sad but true.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Cathal_08 said:


> This is what happened me, smoked for few months stopped, 1 month later woke up totally fuked up and felt like this ever since and doesn't look like I'll ever be normal again. Sad but true.


why do you think you wont be normal again?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> So forest, you think we have temporal lobe epilepsy?


not likely, but it is all related. The links section has an article "advances in psychiatry" which explains the most effective treatment for dp.dr to date is an SSRI with an antiepileptic drug "lamictal" or lamotrigine. Everyone's seizure threshold is different, and that threshold varies inversely with stress, lack of sleep, etc. i think I wrote that I recently discovered that my EEG showed I likely had a history of seizure. It took me many years to realize what was happening, which is why I had the testing done. I will post the following, because it is true and was true for me. You are most able to make the call, if you know the facts about TLE. It is hard for doctors to make the diagnosis. THis is from "psychiatric times", and on line journal for psychiatrists:

_Temporal lobe epilepsy (TLE), now more commonly called complex partial seizure disorder so as to include seizures that originate in the frontal foci, straddles the borderland between psychiatry and neurology. Since the condition may involve gross disorders of thought and emotion, patients with temporal lobe epilepsy frequently come to the attention of psychiatrists. But since symptoms may occur in the absence of generalized grand mal seizures, physicians may often fail to recognize the epileptic origin of the disorder. Indeed, misdiagnosis and failures of diagnosis are common in TLE. Fortunately, the illness is marked by certain "signature" symptoms that can aid in its identification._

So, if I recognize symptoms from a poster, which are possibly epileptic in nature, I just point that out in case the individual wants to bone up on the issue. It ate my lunch for many years. It was a hard riddle to solve. You can get all the facts on line. Some of the info seems contradictory, but TLE can have various symptoms and it varies by individual. A guy recently posted that he often felt his soul leave his body and look over his shoulder. I told him that could be one of those signature symptom of TLE. He researched it and was amazed that TLE described his symptoms exactly. So, maybe I saved him 40 years of wandering in the desert. And, there are other posters here who seem to have "gross disorders of thought and emotions", so TLE is a possibility.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> not likely, but it is all related. The links section has an article "advances in psychiatry" which explains the most effective treatment for dp.dr to date is an SSRI with an antiepileptic drug "lamictal" or lamotrigine. Everyone's seizure threshold is different, and that threshold varies inversely with stress, lack of sleep, etc. i think I wrote that I recently discovered that my EEG showed I likely had a history of seizure. It took me many years to realize what was happening, which is why I had the testing done. I will post the following, because it is true and was true for me. You are most able to make the call, if you know the facts about TLE. It is hard for doctors to make the diagnosis. THis is from "psychiatric times", and on line journal for psychiatrists:
> 
> _Temporal lobe epilepsy (TLE), now more commonly called complex partial seizure disorder so as to include seizures that originate in the frontal foci, straddles the borderland between psychiatry and neurology. Since the condition may involve gross disorders of thought and emotion, patients with temporal lobe epilepsy frequently come to the attention of psychiatrists. But since symptoms may occur in the absence of generalized grand mal seizures, physicians may often fail to recognize the epileptic origin of the disorder. Indeed, misdiagnosis and failures of diagnosis are common in TLE. Fortunately, the illness is marked by certain "signature" symptoms that can aid in its identification._
> 
> So, if I recognize symptoms from a poster, which are possibly epileptic in nature, I just point that out in case the individual wants to bone up on the issue. It ate my lunch for many years. It was a hard riddle to solve. You can get all the facts on line. Some of the info seems contradictory, but TLE can have various symptoms and it varies by individual. A guy recently posted that he often felt his soul leave his body and look over his shoulder. I told him that could be one of those signature symptom of TLE. He researched it and was amazed that TLE described his symptoms exactly. So, maybe I saved him 40 years of wandering in the desert. And, there are other posters here who seem to have "gross disorders of thought and emotions", so TLE is a possibility.


Now im scared that i have TLE....


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> Now im scared that i have TLE....


You are already scared of your symtpsoms. Most people desire a diagnosis with a promise of understanding and treatment. .5% of the population has TLE. If you are not falling down and foaming at the mouth, you are not a worse case scenario. That's something!


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> why do you think you wont be normal again?


Had it over 4 years now and hasn't gotten better, I have good times and bad times but mainly shitty times cuz of the strength of the dp on me.


----------



## onrecovery (Jun 19, 2014)

hello fixxme...did you heal from your issues?


----------

